# Autotrail Owners Club...



## Jools66

Are there any members on here who are in/active with the ATOC?

Paul


----------



## Broom

Hi Paul

Yes there are members of ATOC that are also members of MHF

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## steco1958

Me Inactive, what a waste of time


----------



## wakk44

steco1958 said:


> Me Inactive, what a waste of time


A bit more detail would be appreciated Steve as I am considering joining the Autotrail owners club.It looks like they have quite a comprehensive rally list and also organise visits to the factory.

Can you tell us why you consider them a waste of time?


----------



## peedee

I was a member for a couple of years when I first bought my Autotrail. Did a couple of rallies with them and then gave up my membership. They also used to produce a newsheet/magazine which I always found very informative. There are many more Autotrails about these day so perhaps it is a much bigger club but apart from the newsheets I was not that sufficiently impressed to remain a member with our other commitments and the distances involved to meets.

peedee


----------



## Mrplodd

Do they supply members with logo-ed Bobble hats and Anoraks ??? :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol: 


(yes I do own an AA and NO I am not a member of the club)


----------



## steco1958

wakk44 said:


> steco1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me Inactive, what a waste of time
> 
> 
> 
> A bit more detail would be appreciated Steve as I am considering joining the Autotrail owners club.It looks like they have quite a comprehensive rally list and also organise visits to the factory.
> 
> Can you tell us why you consider them a waste of time?
Click to expand...

Sorry, will not elaborate, would not wish to prejudice your view of the club, as with all associations there are good points and bad, I found too many bad points for my situation.

That does not say that if you join you will have the same experience.


----------



## jud

Jools66 said:


> Are there any members on here who are in/active with the ATOC?
> 
> Paul


hi paul we have had 3 free 1 year membership's because when you buy a new auto trail it comes with 1 years free . we never went to any of there rallies as we like to do our own thing . looking at the stuff they sent us it looks like a decent club .jud


----------



## 04HBG

Having been a Autotrail owner for 11 years but never having joined the club we decided last year to give it a try and was very pleasantly surprised.

We attended our first ever rally and thoroughly enjoyed it, we were made very welcome and surprisingly it was not at all clique.
We are now looking forward to next years rally list as im sure we will try a few more.

RD


----------



## G7UXG

Bought a new Autotrail in May and got free membership of the club. Been to three rallies this year and been made to feel VERY welcome. Not at all excluded by the 'old timers'.

There are some very committed members who organise what I consider to be very good rallies. You can go along, do your own thing and never talk to anyone else if you want, but what would be the point in that?

I think it's a good value way to go and visit places that you perhaps wouldn't ordinarily go to, and all for a few quid a night rather than the overpriced and out of the way campsites that want to charge you £25 a night.

For example:
Bridgenorth. Stayed 15 mins walk from the town. What a lovely place and never would have thought of going there if it wasn't for the rally. 

Shrewsbury show ground bonfire night extravaganza. Stayed on the Showground, again 15 mins walk from the town. Never been to Shrewbury before but really enjoyed it... and the bonfire on the showground.

I will be joining again for next year and look forward to a few reasonably priced weekends away. Can't wait!

And I'm still under 50... just!

Mike.


----------



## lindyloot

Yes we are members, we joined a few months after buying our MH. You recieve a magazine about 3 - 4 times a yearalso discount on insurance. Have been on a couple of rallies both times made to feel very welcome. Would like to do more but work commitments do not allow it. Lin


----------



## DJP

You could visit the clubs website at Auto Trail Owners' Club
This shows the 2012 rally program with almost 60 rallies including 3 European rallies. Discounts from suppliers. Classified ads.
You also get 4 magazines a year and a friendly welcome at the rallies. All this for £12.00 a year (+ 1 off joining fee of £2.00).
The club also hosts an annual factory rally and tour.
End of advertisement.
Other clubs are also available.


----------



## DJP

New club website now Auto Trail Ownes' Club


----------



## Tezmcd

sad to say we bought our new AT Mohawk last year (3rd motorhome we have had) and got a free years membership - went to the national MH show last October and tried to talk to the attendee's from the AOC on the Autotrail stand

They seemed very stand offish - we were 50 and I think the average age of the 6 or so members present was about 70? 

I'm afraid I then painted the whole group with my broad brush and decided I didn't like them - shame really I bet they have a really nice crowd - first impressions count I suppose


----------



## Annsman

We were in AOC for a couple of years. We went to the factory rally and Autotrail had fitters going round the rally field doing "snag jobs" and other small repairs for nowt! A few people had their door catches replaced, others had various bits of trim replaced. We had some brackets fitted to the waste pipe and a shower door fitting fixed. It was a really interesting day at the factory with a tour round and the chance to buy bits for your van.

We went to three other rallies. They were reasonably well attended by other members. The rallies were very good value for a week-end stay and were in some interesting places. There were some members who full time in their vans and were attendees at all the rallies. Which is a good idea and a cheap way of touring round. Some were what could be called "stand offish" but to be fair they were all good friends, who knew all the "in jokes" and it is always difficult for an outsider to join in straight away. None of them were unwelcoming and all made the usual polite greetings and invited us to join in but you do feel a bit awkward. The rally organisers were all very pleasant and welcoming and couldn't have done more to make us welcome. You could either stay on your own or join in the various activities.

We only left because we started working for the C&CC so couldn't devote the time to rallying, but when we finish we will be re-joining.


----------

